# Tradimento sotto l'albero



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2016)

non proprio figurativamente così  che qualcuno trova il/la "consorte" in atteggiamenti inequivocabili vicino all'albero di Natale ...ma in prossimità delle feste si, capita.
Pare che statisticamente 7 donne su 10 che si dicono propense al tradimento lo farebbero preferibilmente nel periodo natalizio, una specie di regalo a se stesse ...contro 5 uomini su 10 

Pero' a dispetto della statistica, l'aneddoto ( vero ) che racconto riguarda un tradimento maschile. 

Una coppia di coniugi piuttosto giovane, primi anni di matrimonio, vivono in provincia, la grande città dista circa un ora e mezzo di auto.
lei lavora in provincia, lui nella grande città 
per questo motivo capita che lui si fermi a dormire nella grande città quando il lavoro si fa più intenso e tornare la sera tardi per poi ripartire la mattina presto diventa pesante 

un giorno lei tramite una sua amica di infanzia conosce una donna che diverrà una sua amica, la nuova amica vive e lavora nella grande città dove lavora il marito di lei.

Passa del tempo e questa amicizia a distanza si fa sempre più forte e complice, cosicché l'amica di città propone alla nostra protagonista di andare 2/3 giorni prima di Natale da lei nella grande città per fare shopping natalizio.

La nostra amica accetta, comunica al marito la decisione, il marito sembra un po' titubante e le dice che lui in quei giorni sarà nella grande città per lavoro ma sarà complicato incontrarsi, la moglie lo rassicura : non ti preoccupare tanto starò insieme alla mia amica, tu organizzati come meglio credi.

cosicché si arriva al periodo dello shopping e la nostra amica va nella grande città, la prima giornata scorre tranquilla anzi frenetica per gli acquisti, diciamo gioiosa.
la sera le due amiche vanno a cena in un ristorante e poi si torna a dormire a casa della "cittadina" 
la mattina dopo mentre stanno facendo colazione la nostra protagonista, sorseggiando il caffè, guarda fuori dalla finestra ed esclama :" ma quello è mio marito !!!" Ed indica alla sua ospite un uomo che sale in macchina.

la nuova amica si affaccia, vede l'uomo e poi la guarda e sbalordita dice " no, ti sbagli quello è il compagno della mia vicina di casa che lavora saltuariamente in provincia" 

 ... E fu così che il matrimonio si trasformò in separazione, un vero regalo natalizio :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2016)

Realtà romanzesca.

Credo che gli amanti nel periodo delle feste siano impossibilitati a vedersi e compiano più facilmente imprudenze per sentirsi.


----------



## Piperita (18 Dicembre 2016)

Farò parte delle 3  su 10 che non lo sono. Io in inverno vado in letargo, forse in una vita precedente ero un'orsa


----------



## Andrea Lila (18 Dicembre 2016)

Io ho scoperto esattamente due anni fa, era anche domenica come oggi, che la mia vita non era per niente come pensavo fosse. Natale di merda, ma mai come i due precedenti in cui vivevo nel mondo della fantasia.

La notte scorsa ho preso sonno che quasi albeggiava e tutt'oggi sono stata irritabile e irritante; nel pomeriggio  sono esplosa e mentre sciorinavo il mantra di questi due anni mi è venuta in mente la data. L'inconscio ha riportato in superficie tutto proprio nella data che la mente aveva quasi dimenticato. La ragione sa tutto, ha analizzato e conosciuto e capito, forse anche "perdonato", ma dentro qualcosa non ha pace e sa che veramente non perdonerà mai. Pensieri sparsi, scusate.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io ho scoperto esattamente due anni fa, era anche domenica come oggi, che la mia vita non era per niente come pensavo fosse. Natale di merda, ma mai come i due precedenti in cui vivevo nel mondo della fantasia.
> 
> La notte scorsa ho preso sonno che quasi albeggiava e tutt'oggi sono stata irritabile e irritante; nel pomeriggio  sono esplosa e mentre sciorinavo il mantra di questi due anni mi è venuta in mente la data. L'inconscio ha riportato in superficie tutto proprio nella data che la mente aveva quasi dimenticato. La ragione sa tutto, ha analizzato e conosciuto e capito, forse anche "perdonato", ma dentro qualcosa non ha pace e sa che veramente non perdonerà mai. Pensieri sparsi, scusate.


Tesoro non ti scusare :inlove: 
:abbraccio: urge chiacchierata :amici:


----------



## spleen (19 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non proprio figurativamente così  che qualcuno trova il/la "consorte" in atteggiamenti inequivocabili vicino all'albero di Natale ...ma in prossimità delle feste si, capita.
> Pare che statisticamente 7 donne su 10 che si dicono propense al tradimento lo farebbero preferibilmente nel periodo natalizio, una specie di regalo a se stesse ...contro 5 uomini su 10
> 
> Pero' a dispetto della statistica, l'aneddoto ( vero ) che racconto riguarda un tradimento maschile.
> ...


Piccolo il mondo.....


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Piccolo il mondo.....


Sono quelle cose nella vita ... Che accadono :carneval:


----------

